
Rust is literally Haskell - dikaiosune
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/5l08o5/rust_is_literally_haskell/
======
bjz_
Ahhh, kibwen (aka. bstrie) is one of the gems of the Rust community. He never
fails to make us remember to look at the silly side of our silly programming
debates.

